# Sticky  ---??< DIY & FAQ: B5 Audi A4 >??--- !!!READ BEFORE POSTING!!!



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Go FAQ yourself.*

Thanks for stopping into the *Fourtitude A4 (B5)* forum!

We're glad to have you here, but *STOP* and read this post before you continue...

We know it's hard to believe, but b5s have been roaming the streets of the world for more than a decade now. Chances are that if you have an question you're not the first. We'd love to help you out with whatever you need, but there is a lot of info already available without delay if you use the search function or consult the rest of this thread!

When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the  Fourtitude search function. 

If you cannot find the answer to you question in the Recent Topics try changing the Data Set to Archived Topics and you might find the answer you are looking for. Also, don't forget to search a few other forums, listed at the end of this post, when you're searching. Your info may be there!

When you find the topic(s) you are looking for, read all of the available threads beginning to end. If you question is similar to the previous topics, post in the existing threads rather than creating a new one. Only post a new topic if your question, comment, or information is different enough to justify a separate thread. This keeps info together in one location, making locating it that much eaiser for the next guy. 

When posting new topics, after making sure you've searched both current threads and archived topics, please create a title relevant to your question/comment/concern. Why do this? Beyond the fact that it's just good etiquette, it helps people with the answers zero-in on your thread so they can help you AND makes it easy for the next person who has that issue to search for it. 

To have anything added to the FAQ/DIY, please PM a moderator with the link you'd like added so it can be addressed. 

Thanks, and happy b5ing!

*Other forums that will be useful to a a4 (b5) owner:*
The 1.8T Technical Forum


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY & FAQ: B5 Audi A4 (A4Jetta)*

*DIY*

DIY Painting Lowers - 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!
DIY: Fixing chipped center caps - HarvVAG
Ike's B-5 Brake light mod - 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!
Tinting Taillights - AUDIDUBBER01
DIY: Install/Cleaning of Aftermarket Diverter Valve - HarvVAG
DIY: Front Brakes - TurboNasty
DIY: HID Conversion. The transformation from Halogen to Xenon. - 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!
Ike's A4 Airbox Mod. Breathe Easy! - 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!
DIY: 1 Touch Rear Windows (down and up) - 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!
DIY Belt Tensioner Pulley A4 1.8t - 95blkJettaGls
DIY: Centre Vent Boost Gauge Install - TurboNasty--- 
Optimal LED for VDO Vision-series gauges
DIY: Cone Intake for $80 Cdn - TurboNasty
DIY: Adding a Passenger Side Rear Fog - JettaRed
DIY: 034 Motorsport Tranny Mount / Replace Mount - A4orced1.8T
DIY: Clear Corners
DIY: Painting intake runners - Euro-tuner
DIY: Boost Leak Tester - AudiRacerS4
DIY: 034 Motorsport snub mount install - TallaiMan
DIY: 034 Motorsport Track Motor Mount Install = TallaiMan
DIY: Ignition Switch Replacement
DIY: analog cluster to lcd cluster swapl - 99.5blacka4


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY & FAQ: B5 Audi A4 (Peter)*

*GENERAL DATA*
*Things to look for on Audi A4's - read BEFORE you buy - 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!
--- The NEW catch-all bin for "advice before buying" and "should I buy" and "should I get rid of" posts*
B5 A4 Model Years & Differences - hoveraudi
List of tuning and oem parts sites for the A4 (B5) - HarvVAG
The official b5 a4 "dynolicious" app results thread

*GENERAL MAINTENANCE AND TECH*
1.8t cut away photo - HarvVAG
Audi Online Technical Library (Service Intervals Here!) - robbyb413
Audi Recalls and TSBs - robbyb413
Online ETKA parts detail - find your part numbers here - ozstriker
Vag-Com Locator Service - hoveraudi
Lemmiwinks: The VWVortex/1.8T Guide
--- download lemmiwinks here (note: serial cables only)
--- Unitronic.ca's UniTune - like lemmiwinks but for USB cables
--- Custom Code's version for USB cables
Resetting the service interval reminder
Which oil should I use?
Replacing a cam chain tensioner

*SUSPENSION/WHEELS/TIRES*
The "Stance" Thread - pictures of member rides with information on their suspensions
Installing Coilovers - DO NOT DO IT UNTIL YOU READ THIS
Stock Offset/Stock Wheel Information - this is the place if you want to know generic fit questions or what VW/Audi wheels will fit your car - robbyb413

s4 suspensions on a4s
Staggered Wheels and Quattro
Are Quattro Suspensions interchangable with FWD suspensions? The answer is no. Follow this link if you like to see "no" in various forms.

For general wheel info, be sure to visit:
The Wheel and Tire Forum
_For general suspension info, be sure to visit:_
The Suspension Tuning Forum


*ENGINE/EXHAUST*
The Complete 1.8T DIY/FAQ/Glossary - Courtesy of the 1.8T Engine Forum
The Complete Idiot's Guide to Basic 1.8T modding - Courtesy of the 1.8T Engine Forum
The definitive guide to modding the 2.8l v6
Heat Shields, Intakes, K&Ns, and air filters
The Blow Off Valve thread
The b5 exhaust thread
--- Test pipes/downpipes/cat delete pipes
--- eBay test pipe CEL delete
--- The 2.8 exhaust specific thread (there is info in the main thread though!
Everything k04

_Remember: just because the engine is packaged in a b5 does not mean the b5 forum is the right place to search for answers or ask questions. There is a wealth of information in the proper technical forum:_
The 1.8T Technical Forum
The 2.8 v6 Technical Fourm

*TRANSMISSION/DRIVELINE*
The clutch thread
Short shifter options
--- Solid Shifter Linkage / Solid Stabilizer Bushing Upgrades

_Remember: just because the tranny/quattro is packaged in a b5 does not mean the b5 forum is the right place to search for answers or ask questions. There is a wealth of information in the proper technical forum:_
The Quattro Technical Forum
The Automatic Transmission Technical Forum
The Manual Transmission Technical Fourm


*INTERIOR*
Audi Radio Summary - robbyb413
iPod/Satellite/Aux adapters
Cup Holder solutions
Gauge Cluster Issues (Missing Pixels in display)
LEDs: complete list for interior lighting w/part numbers
What is this button on the pillar next to the driver's seat?
What is this jack in my armrest that looks like an ethernet drop?
What is this cable in my trunk that looks like an old serial cable?
Retrofitting the lower LATCH anchors (or CANFIX, ISOFIT, ISOFIX, UCSSS depending on your country of origin)

_For general interior questions, be sure to visit:_
The Interior Forum


*EXTERIOR*
a4 b5 color codes - robbyb413
How to aim your headlights
eBay Headlights
Devil Eye headlights
Fogs without headlights (face-lifted models)
City lights
Grilles
Swapping once piece headlights into early a4s
Removing the front bumper
Belly Pans / Skid Plates
Roof Racks
Harlequin A4 (mkIII style and mkV style) - where ELSE would this go?
Replacement lower door mouldings
Front Tow Hooks

_For general lighting questions be sure to visit:_
The Lighting Forum
_For general detailing/exterior care questions be sure to visit:_
The Detailing Forum


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY & FAQ: B5 Audi A4 (Peter)*

*Popular Modifications & Aftermarket Additions* 
OEM Plus modifications 
S4 body kits including s4 euro bumper 
Oettinger front lip - robbyb413 
Which DV diverter valve is the best? Which one should you buy? - 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! 
Factory Navigation Retrofit - 20VA4Turbo 
Cupholders - the solution - A group effort 
Removing your badges (discussion, tips, and pics) - robbyb413 
Retrofitting a double-din center console into a single-din car - 99.5blacka4


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: DIY & FAQ: B5 Audi A4 (A4Jetta)*

*Common Picture Requests:*
Lowered a4s
Black OEM Wheels
FMIC - Front Mounted Intercoolers


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: DIY & FAQ: B5 Audi A4 (robbyb413)*

A special note... 
There are two tools that any VAG owner absolutely must have. Just like your torque wrench and your socket set, your toolbox is crippled without them:
1) A VAG-COM cable/software from Ross-Tech in Lansdale, PA
This cable will connect your laptop to the OBDII port on your car, and enable you to self-diagnose, pull the full code for your problem, and clear out that CEL so you can get on with your life. Having the cable around will also allow you to run software like Lemmiwinks to tweak your ECU a bit. 
2) The official factory repair manual, from Bentley Publishers in Cambridge, MA, available from the manufacturer or through many of our dedicated forum sponsors/banner advertisers.
These manuals are comprehensive guides to your car, from wiring diagrams to engine cut-aways to torque specs. Not having one is like doing carpentry without a tape measure - it just won't work out well in the end. 
Chances are, many of the things you want to do, or want to know, can be understood by simply having these two things around. No need to post or even use the search - just hook up and scan, or open to the right section and get to work.
So, pick these up, whether it be from the classifieds, ebay, or your favorite car parts source, and get familiar with them. Your ownership time will be much better for it.


----------

